# [Closed]



## elfin (Apr 24, 2020)

Closed, sorry, my power went out.

Lopez is crafting an Ironwood bed.  His house is in the upper right corner of the map.  Kicks is in town, too.

Tips are not at all necessary, but I won't say no to NTM.  I'll be afk-ish so might not respond.  If you'd like, you can take a present from the fun fair near the airport.  Please leave from the airport.

Northern Hemisphere.

*Queue here*:


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Apr 24, 2020)

It dc’d when someone came in and after rejoining the queue the dodo code won’t work :/


----------



## elfin (Apr 24, 2020)

Sorry.  I wasn't around right when it happened, and he's stopped crafting now.  


PPUAlchemist said:


> It dc’d when someone came in and after rejoining the queue the dodo code won’t work :/


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Apr 24, 2020)

Aww that sucks :/ Thanks anyway


----------



## elfin (Apr 28, 2020)

Open for Lopez crafting Gold-armor Shoes and Leif.


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks for letting me stop by!


----------



## elfin (Apr 30, 2020)

Open for Kiki crafting Terrarium and Kicks.


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd like to visit!

Edit: joining queue lol


----------



## elfin (May 4, 2020)

Open for Lopez crafting a Rose bed.


----------



## SarahSays (May 4, 2020)

elfin said:


> Open for Lopez crafting a Rose bed.


Hi there! Can I come? Thanks so much - Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## elfin (May 4, 2020)

SarahSays said:


> Hi there! Can I come? Thanks so much - Sarah from Kapalua


Yes, the link for the dodo code is in the first post!


----------



## SarahSays (May 4, 2020)

elfin said:


> Yes, the link for the dodo code is in the first post!


Thank you so much! Sahara here too!


----------



## elfin (May 5, 2020)

Open for visitors!


----------



## elfin (May 7, 2020)

Open on Thursday for visitors.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 7, 2020)

would you mind me asking what hemisphere you're in? ^^


----------



## elfin (May 7, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> would you mind me asking what hemisphere you're in? ^^


I'm in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## elfin (May 8, 2020)

Open for DIY and Leif.


----------



## elfin (May 14, 2020)

Open for visits.


----------



## Muyho (May 14, 2020)

Yay, I'd like to visit. I got the code

Edit: How the paths are set up and also your flower bed areas are too gorgeous. I want to live on SeaFront too


----------



## Mamasxcape (May 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit pls


----------



## elfin (May 15, 2020)

Open.  Tangy's crafting a Magazine Rack.


----------



## doetothelindsay (May 15, 2020)

Just joined the queue


----------



## elfin (May 16, 2020)

Open for shopping.


----------



## elfin (May 18, 2020)

Open for crafting and shopping.


----------



## elfin (May 19, 2020)

Open for DIY and shopping.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 19, 2020)

May I please visit for the fancy mum wreath? Thank you!! 

Edit: Oops, I didn't see the first page XD I'll queue up!


----------



## djc3791 (May 19, 2020)

Just to let you know, I bought the real statue, I assume that means others won't be able to?

Also, thanks for hosting!


----------



## n00b (May 19, 2020)

may i come ?
thanks!


----------



## elfin (May 21, 2020)

Open for crafting and Ken is in boxes.  Queue link in the first post.


----------



## jo_electric (May 21, 2020)

I’ll stop by


----------



## drchoo (May 21, 2020)

I'd like to stop by for the DIY!


----------



## elfin (May 24, 2020)

Open for DIY giveaway.  Queue link and info in first post.


----------



## LennyShelly (May 24, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Mr.cool (May 24, 2020)

Can I come over?                       
Island name:Coolville
 game name :Carson


----------



## elfin (May 25, 2020)

Open for Lopez crafting and Kicks.  Queue link and info in first post.


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 25, 2020)

Just joined the queue. I am Ting from Cerulean. Thank you so much!


----------



## groovydolly (May 25, 2020)

Is this still open? <3


----------



## elfin (May 25, 2020)

groovydolly said:


> Is this still open? <3


Sorry, my power went out for a while and I lost internet.


----------



## groovydolly (May 25, 2020)

elfin said:


> Sorry, my power went out for a while and I lost internet.


No problem! <3


----------

